# MF35 clutch working but PTO not?



## MielieBom (9 mo ago)

Hey y'all. First time poster here...what a fantastic forum! Long time lover of tractors here, but first time owner 

I recently purchased an old MF35 ~1957 4 cyl. Tractor drives and runs fine, but only about the last 2cm of my clutch seem to have any tension. As such I cannot engage PTO (gears grind when I try shift). I've tried adjusting clutch play, but doesn't work - if adjusted I can't get the pedal further down (think it's adjusted all the way).

Tractor shifts into gear no problem as long as the clutch pedal is down all the way.

*EDIT* - after some grinding gears I got her into engine PTO mode! Not sure why it's a mission to do so


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Sounds like you need a new clutch.


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day MielieBom,

I have a 3 cylinder diesel MF35 and recently did quite a bit of work overhauling various systems, replacing PTO seal and bearing, etc., though not clutch play in relation to the PTO. I studied the many videos about overhauling Fergies that are available such as this one: 

Grinding PTO! How to Adjust the Clutch Pedal Freeplay on a MF35 Tractor - YouTube 

The videos by Rachel Gingell were helpful too:

Massey Ferguson Hydraulic Repair, Easy Step-by-Step Tutorial - YouTube

I suspect you will find these videos useful.

Jim

Ballarat, Victoria
Australia


----------



## MielieBom (9 mo ago)

Thank you...Will check it out


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Crawl under the tractor at the clutch housing with a 15/16 and two 1/2 wrenches and a feeler gauge. Supposed to be set at .090 but usually set from .050 to. .070. Once you wipe the dirt off your face find the 3 adjustment places. Adjust the visible one, turn 1/3 turn adjust the next, turn 1/3 adjust the last one. replace cover. Crawl out adjust free play to about 1/2 to 3/4 inch. Should be all good to go unless there is some linkage broken or worn out in the clutch. Of course you did check that out when you were adjusting the clutch--didn't you? Another hint that I use is to use a large screwdriver or prybar to turn the clutch while under the tractor--just watch out for falling debris!


----------



## MielieBom (9 mo ago)

Busted Tractor said:


> Crawl under the tractor at the clutch housing with a 15/16 and two 1/2 wrenches and a feeler gauge. Supposed to be set at .090 but usually set from .050 to. .070. Once you wipe the dirt off your face find the 3 adjustment places. Adjust the visible one, turn 1/3 turn adjust the next, turn 1/3 adjust the last one. replace cover. Crawl out adjust free play to about 1/2 to 3/4 inch. Should be all good to go unless there is some linkage broken or worn out in the clutch. Of course you did check that out when you were adjusting the clutch--didn't you? Another hint that I use is to use a large screwdriver or prybar to turn the clutch while under the tractor--just watch out for falling debris!


Solid advice here.... Thank you so much!


----------



## Longbow (Apr 28, 2016)

MielieBom said:


> Hey y'all. First time poster here...what a fantastic forum! Long time lover of tractors here, but first time owner
> 
> I recently purchased an old MF35 ~1957 4 cyl. Tractor drives and runs fine, but only about the last 2cm of my clutch seem to have any tension. As such I cannot engage PTO (gears grind when I try shift). I've tried adjusting clutch play, but doesn't work - if adjusted I can't get the pedal further down (think it's adjusted all the way).
> 
> ...


Not sure if you have resolved your problem yet. The reply from Mielie Bom was right on... The MF35 has a two-stage clutch (1st stage engages the engine; 2nd stage is for the PTO). I had the same problem with my MF35. While attempting to adjust the clutch, I noticed parts of the disc lining hanging from the pressure plate. Sure sign the 2nd stage clutch was shot. Broke the tractor in half to replace the clutch assembly. IMPORTANT ADVICE! Do not purchase the heavy-duty clutch assembly. It was the same price as the standard so I opted for the heavy-duty which has stronger springs on the pressure plate. Big mistake. Clutch works fine but the petal is so hard, I have to stand on it to disengage. If you end up having to replace the clutch, go with the standard pressure plate assembly. Good luck.


----------

